# White Cabinet Color For Outback



## ts_hunter (Jun 18, 2008)

** edit ** White cabinets for Outbacks

I was thinking of the Starcraft dealership in my original post. Sorry for the false alarm.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I have an '09 but it still only has just the creamy white cabinets. The 2 tone ones sound interesting though so I look forward to seeing some pics. I like the cherry colour trim that is already in there with the white cabinets so I imagine some cabinets in it would look nice as well.


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

We bought ours because we liked the white cabinets...something different than most trailers with oak doors.


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

ts_hunter said:


> We bought ours because we liked the white cabinets...something different than most trailers with oak doors.


Small world, same dealer as me. Looks like I am from the same state as well!!!
[/quote]

Speaking of colors, what is the official name of the cabinet color on a 08 outback? I would like to touch up some scuff marks and things and I know you can get it at a box store but I need the color to get the right one. Thanks


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

4campers said:


> Speaking of colors, what is the official name of the cabinet color on a 08 outback? I would like to touch up some scuff marks and things and I know you can get it at a box store but I need the color to get the right one. Thanks


They call it "Keystone Kream" in the brochure so that will be of no use for you but you should just take one of the smaller doors with you to get colour matched.


----------



## cgs500 (Jun 18, 2008)

We picked the Outback based on the floorplan, construction and ammenities. One of the things we liked was the open feeling and sense of more room the white cabinet gives a small space.

We pick it up tomorrow!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is referred to as "Antique White" by Quality Doors who make an exact match to the installed doors.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Yep the white cabinets are what sold me on the Outback. After I saw the first Outback I was ruined, every trailer I looked after that looked like a cave.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

It was the white colour of the cabinets that was a major selling feature of the Outback for us. It gave a brighter and more cheerful atmosphere as opposed to a darker wood colour. And so far I have found that they clean up quite well with some water, Mr Clean and a bit of elbow grease.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> It is referred to as "Antique White" by Quality Doors who make an exact match to the installed doors.


Yes, this worked well for us too. But when we did the molding mod we couldn't find an easy match. We finally ended up with a Baer color that worked well, but I can't recall what it is off the top of my head. If you need it, just send me a PM and I'll have the DW pull out her samples.


----------

